# Claudia Galanti shows she isn't shy as she takes off her bikini top while sunbathing at the beach in Miami 18.12.2012 x89 (LQ/MQ/HQ Update2)



## beachkini (19 Dez. 2012)

(13 Dateien, 3.636.515 Bytes = 3,468 MiB)


----------



## trallla (19 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Claudia Galanti shows she isn't shy as she takes off her bikini top while sunbathing at the beach in Miami 18.12.2012 x13*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 46 Dateien, 5.664.885 Bytes = 5,402 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Claudia Galanti shows she isn't shy as she takes off her bikini top while sunbathing at the beach in Miami 18.12.2012 x59 (LQ/MQ Update)*

super lecker, ich danke


----------



## emal110 (19 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Claudia Galanti shows she isn't shy as she takes off her bikini top while sunbathing at the beach in Miami 18.12.2012 x59 (LQ/MQ Update)*

Die Frau ist der Kracher !!! Danke für die Fotos


----------



## ball88 (19 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Claudia Galanti shows she isn't shy as she takes off her bikini top while sunbathing at the beach in Miami 18.12.2012 x59 (LQ/MQ Update)*

Hq picture?


----------



## beachkini (20 Dez. 2012)

HQs


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(30 Dateien, 35.194.279 Bytes = 33,56 MiB)


----------



## stuftuf (24 Dez. 2012)

tolle Bilder! Das ist doch mal was so kurz vor dem Fest...


----------



## okidoki (23 Dez. 2013)

beachkini schrieb:


> Ihre Begleitung ist aber auch nicht schlecht  :



Nicht schlecht. Einfach die Papparazzi unbeachtet lassen und oben ohne sonnenbaden :thumbup:



beachkini schrieb:


>



Und hier ist ihr Oberteil etwas verrutscht


----------



## Bastos (23 Dez. 2013)

Sooooo HOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## Bastos (23 Dez. 2013)

Mehr von ihr!!! BITTE!!!


----------



## kimba (24 Dez. 2013)

Die Glocken kommen gerade richtig zur Weihnachtszeit.
Kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## lgflatron (25 Dez. 2013)

Schöner die Glocken nie klingen


----------



## hurradeutschland (25 Dez. 2013)

Hooooooooooooooooot


----------



## Michibu (3 Jan. 2014)

Heiße Bilder


----------



## sexhengster (6 März 2014)

bitte bitte mehr das ist de hammer :thx:


----------



## Psychostick88 (6 Jan. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## PaulsGT (22 Juni 2015)

Thanks for all the great pics!!


----------



## boost_freak (23 Juni 2015)

thanks for these :thx:


----------

